# Commercial Kitchen Fire Supression Systems



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've only done two of these before and each one was slightly different. 

The 1st one I did, I needed to shut down the back wall receptacles located under the hood. I ran a dedicated circuit to the coil of a 3 pole contactor. I interrupted 3 existing outlet circuits and landed them on the the l/l terminals of the contactor. I energized the coil circuit and I was done at that point. Fire guys ran wiring at a later date to interrupt my coil voltage.

The 2nd one I did all I had to do is turn off the MAU. Sort of the same setup with the contactor except I had to wire up the micro switched to aux contacts on the contactor.

Both of these setups passed by the FM.

I did a job walk this morning regarding a small hood. All that needs to be controlled is a dedicated circuit for a convection oven. Circuit feeding the oven is approxametly 150' away. Do I need to run a dedicated circuit for coil voltage or could I use the circuit for the convection oven? All I have to do is do the setup like I did the 1st one. Fire guys will break where needed. Could I take the convection oven 120 volt circuit to the coil 1st, tap off of from there to hit the line side of a contactor and then load side to the oven? Then the fire guys could interrupt my wiring from the feed to the coil to drop everything out. Electrically it would work, just don't know if it will fly or if I do need a separate dedicated control circuit.

Thanks, I'm off to my boys 1st high school football game, so I will check back later tonight.


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

All the ones that I've done have always been drawn up on the prints to have a dedicated circuit. Not sure if it's code but why would the engineers draw it up that way for something that has such a low load on it if not.

Never had an inspector check to see if it was or wasn't on one though


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've done quite a few commercial kitchens, small ones I just tap a circuit for the coil /contact /control wiring, the larger ones where make up air, under hood appliances and HVAC cut off is involved I tend to run a 15 amp control circuit. I don't believe theree is any code or requirement for a dedicated control circuit.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, I think I'll just tap it. I'll write it up that way on my proposal and if I get shot down by the FM, I guess I charge for the extra circuit.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Would you want everything going down because some one plugged a toaster into the wrong outlet? I would say dedicated circuit c/w breaker lock.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> Thanks, I think I'll just tap it. I'll write it up that way on my proposal and if I get shot down by the FM, I guess I charge for the extra circuit.


Just tap it off the hood circuit, you'll never have a problem


----------

